# lets do it!



## daveycrockett (Sep 9, 2013)

Not sure where to post this here but...http://www.wikihow.com/Start-Your-Own-Country
Lets band together and start this! cmon.! or at least bullshit with me about it.


----------



## Thx (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm in! 

Check out what this guy did, I have been pondering something like this since I first heard of it.



Thx


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 11, 2013)

yeah, a storm wiped out his first one, i think he's still on his second, it's parked in cancun right now i believe, he makes his money giving tourists tours of it (friend of mine hung out with him).


----------

